# Xbox 360 slim?



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

http://xbox360.gamespy.com/articles/107/1078146p1.html

My thoughts are as such, it should be true. A lot of people dismissed that released video about the PS3 being slimmed down so maybe I should be a believer and think this might be real. The only reason I would care is if its costs less so I can maybe get the console for my wantage of FF 13.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

It they made it for around 150 I would buy it, and of course if the xbox didn't rrod. Sounds like they're trying to get even lower than the elite so it's cheaper than the ps3 slim. What I noticed from a local store is that they stopped selling xbox 360's and ps3's. Werid. I think newegg is out of stock too, but never seems to replensh for after a week. The 360 still sells.

Wonder if this is true, thanks for the read McNinja.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Damn College Site-Blocker...



> URL: http://xbox360.gamespy.com/articles/107/1078146p1....
> 
> Block reason: Forbidden Category "Games"


It would be good to see one though.

Also, get an Intercooler if you are worried about the RRoD problem...


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I heard about it somewhere. Didn't remember where though.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It would be very good if they managed to sort out the problems that the 360 is known to have.

I feel if they sort out the RRoD problem and perhaps turn down the noise, the Console will be a huge hit...


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> It would be very good if they managed to sort out the problems that the 360 is known to have.
> 
> I feel if they sort out the RRoD problem and perhaps turn down the noise, the Console will be a huge hit...


Probably. All of my PS3 friends don't like it because of the RRoD and the loud noise of the fan.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

A lot of us brits seem to be 360 users...

Are you yanks more PS3 users then elven?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm more of a PC fan than a console fan. I don't even own a console right now. It all depends on the games you get too.

The only reason I would get either a pS3 or a 360 right now would be to play FF 13, so its totally not worth it for me. Halo, Gears of War, umm Drake fortune or whatever, don't matter much to me. I do want to play Army of 2 40th day when my friend gets it though.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Consoles are awesome in my Opinion, PCs aren't designed specifically for gaming (even though they do well Gaming) but the consoles are. You don't ever have to upgrade just to play one game with a console and they are much cheaper.

Still, I love my Gaming PC and I am not taking anything away from the PC. Gears of War is a fantastic game so if you do get the chance, try it at least McNinja...


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Some people prefer console gaming or some prefer PC gaming , it all depends what feels comfortable to you . I prefer PC gaming because im pretty good with a mouse at Shooter games , but some games only come on console and are pretty nice to play so thats why I got a PS3 , I was considering getting either a 360 or PS3 at that time but Blu-Ray pulled me to PS3 and 360 scared me with the RRoD , my PS3 doesnt give me problems so im pretty happy .


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Redeye3323 said:


> Consoles are awesome in my Opinion, PCs aren't designed specifically for gaming (even though they do well Gaming) but the consoles are. You don't ever have to upgrade just to play one game with a console and they are much cheaper.
> 
> Still, I love my Gaming PC and I am not taking anything away from the PC. Gears of War is a fantastic game so if you do get the chance, try it at least McNinja...


I've played Gears of War, it was fun. lots of blood and gore, good storyline I guess since I never played much of it. The first one I guess the battles are a lot smaller than in the second one. I've played both, the second one for a lot less time, albeit it was still lots of fun.

I disagree on the fact that PC's aren't meant for gaming, they the epitome of gaming. Games are built on PC's, tested on PC's and consoles are a by product of PC's designed especially for the consumer for ease of use. They still have PC issues. The 360 is big show for errors but the PS3 has errors too. 

Personally I can't justify the cost of getting a 360, a PS3 is what I'm more likely to get probably since it has a blu ray player but I don't have a hi def TV and I'm not planning on getting one soon. I would probably just buy a a new blu ray drive for my PC. 

If the cost does get decreased again for the 360 I could change my view on this matter though.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It is all people's preferences.

PC or Console. PS3 or Xbox 360. Blu-ray and Gaming or Better Gaming but No Blu-ray.

There is so many choices, but Blu-ray doesn't really interest me much. Just like this new 3D fad, until it becomes much more better, I won't be paying out 1000s of £s...

As I said, I game on my PC and 360 and I love 'um both...


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

PC can have Blu-ray. The PC is every way better than a console unless you include the games. After that, it is all about opinions.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I prefer the 360. The RROD error is pretty much gone and now the PS3 is coming up with the YLOD error.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That looks more like a Intel Atom on a ITX board, isn't it missing a graphics chip?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It may be still to-be-added or something like that.

Or perhaps they have managed to make an invisible GPU (that will be the day xD )


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> That looks more like a Intel Atom on a ITX board, isn't it missing a graphics chip?


Not sure how it's suppose to look :tongue:. Nice find, I would never find that.


A coolermaster fan? . I would think a 360 fan to be black and junky.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks odd and still a very poor use of silicon. If you look at a pico-ITX board you can see how so much is crammed into such a small space. Nano and mini-ITX are also great examples and would be a great place to look.


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

One thing I wish they would change is the type of storage the game discs use. Xbox 360 uses Dual layered DVD's, while PS3 uses Blue-Ray. The amount of content you can fit on a Blue-Ray disc is astounding. I don't like using two game discs for my 360. I don't own a PS3, I like my 360, but I heard they had to scale down FFXIII for the 360 for some reason. Not sure if it's true (since I'm not much of a FF fan). Anyway, a slimmer design is nice. I hope they allow you to switch out HDD with one of your own. Rather than having to purchase there expensive proprietary unit. Also, it'd be cool to see Natal integrated in some way.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The ability to swap HDDs would be EXCELLENT. If you don't like swapping discs then don't get Lost Odyssey. 4 DL DVDs there!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Most games I have on the 360 are single-disk games :S

I doubt they could switch to blu-ray, they would get so much criticism for copying Sony. It would be unreal...


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, I know they would not switch to Blue-Ray, but I wish they would switch to a different form of storage. I couldn't imagine Microsoft paying it's competitor licensing fee's in order to integrate Sony's Blue-Ray technology into it's gaming system. They would never. I'm not sure of what they could use as an alternative.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

*** is xbox slim


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

how much do u think at least 1 year of live wood b?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

£40 over hear, dunno what it is in your country.

If you tell me where you are from, I will check for you...


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

XBox 720 might have Blu-ray when its released :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

What about the PS4?

Lol, we're getting a bit ahead of ourselves don't you think.

So, who here thinks that there will be a Xbox 360 slim coming soon...


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

People would buy the X Box 360 slim but I just dont think Microsoft would make an effort to make it but they might suprise us


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 360 will be around for a couple of years yet>


> In January 2010 David Hufford, senior director of Xbox product management, said in a briefing at the Consumer Electronics Show 2010 in Las Vegas that there’s no need for an Xbox 720 yet. To quote: “I think it’s important to say that the Xbox 360 is the console of the long future for us. There is no need to launch a new console, because we’re able to give this console new life either with software upgrades or hardware upgrades like Project Natal. The Xbox 360 was designed for a long life, and I don’t even know if we’re at the midpoint yet.”
> 
> Read more: http://www.videogamesblogger.com/20...2012-according-to-microsoft.htm#ixzz0jTUICjgE


So in other words MS needs to pocket more profit before the next gen gets a start.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know why they'd bother with a refresh now. The 360 is already 5 years old.
The GPU is 4 generations behind and 512Mb RAM is just paltry with the standard now being about 2Gb.
The original Xbox was only around for 4 years, even the PS2 was replaced after 6 years.

I don't understand why they are so determined to sell obsolete products.
And no, I don't care about Natal either. Motion control is just a gimmick, I'd much prefer mind control.

Fun fact, the term 'Xbox' is derived from 'DirectX Box'. The 360 is already 2 DirectX revisions behind.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

X Box 720 would be the future , motion control is just copied from the Wii


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I reckon that could just be a ploy to through Sony off it's tail.

Like they would announce the 720 before they had to. I mean that released the 360 ages before the PS3 and this helped them a lot...


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

This conversation is a little off-topic. Unless the Xbox 360 slim is the Xbox 720.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

You can never know Elvenleader3...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The NES got the shrink ray, as did the SNES. The original PS2 was a huge device and was shrunk nicely but lost the HDD option as a result. PS3 shrank some and apparently lost things as well. The 360 could be made smaller with modern technology but I don't see the use.

Consoles don't need to worry about being current with hardware as they are specialized devices.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I know what you mean about hardware.

8 GB of RAM could be good for a new PC which is used for vid-editing but it wouldn't help for gaming and plus, the graphics are HD so you cannot improve it by that much on a PC...


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

The Xbox Slim shouldn't need anything over 4GB tops. How much RAM does it have now in the Xbox 360? I think 512 mb ?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

http://hardware.teamxbox.com/articles/xbox/1144/The-Xbox-360-System-Specifications/p1

That lists the 360's Specs for you Elven.

It does have 512mb GDDR3 RAM


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

I hate consoles that make slim versions...just another way to make money..same hardware just in a smaller case..why don't they just release it with a smaller case x_x


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Probably because at the time of the release it wasn't possible to make a slimmer version.

The Xbox 360 has been out for about 4 and 1/2 years.

The PS3 has been out for about 3 and 1/2 years.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Simply because the ability to make the hardware at that time was more difficult. The original SNES had 7 microprocessors inside. The shrunken version reduced that to just one. The original PS2 had a good number of individual processors, plus and internal power supply, and the slim version reduced those chips to be consolidated into fewer ones with an external power supply.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

There isn't no need to do it but they make money from it so they do so.


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

Ah, Well Slim I guess could be one good thing...it reduces space haha...more consoles.. I liked my old big clunky SNES


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If I had a console I wouldn't care too much about space. Whats more important is that console will finally have a decent cooling system which all consoles fail on all accounts.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

McNinja said:


> If I had a console I wouldn't care too much about space. Whats more important is that console will finally have a decent cooling system which all consoles fail on all accounts.


Why worry about cooling? They get money for intercoolers and when the customer's product breaks they get money for them to repair it. Business tactics. 

Anyway, space isn't really an issue. The Xbox 360 isn't that thick to begin with. Besides, how much smaller can it get?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Why should I buy extra fans to begin with? If Microsoft had put in a couple extra fans they could have saved a billion dollars from all the RROD's.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Perhaps they are trying to combat that by making a slim console that doesn't RRoD at all lol


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

I am prolly the only one that wants a gameconsole the size of my phone... 

Did anyone hear about FFXIII Breaking Ps3's & Some Xbx360's? Supposedly faulty coding or somethin is the reason for all the ps3's n xbx360's overheating playing the game.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

That isn't good, they should check all coding before releasing a game.

Wonder why it wasn't detected...


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

Well thank game development companys...if they really cared about the play they'd release a game with almost 0 bugs...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

That would take time and money, which is what Game Company actually care about...


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

Currently yeah....I forgot there is this one game that makes you pay for updates....but the updates are crap...can't remember it.


I honestly think Bethesda & 3DR are & were the only ones that care about the players & customer satisfaction


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Console games used to be some of the most polished pieces of software available because you couldn't just go and update them as needed. Now it seems that games can be pushed out the door without that polish and gamers will accept it.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It may be due to the recession though so you cannot really fault the cause but I think they should put more effort in to building a good, solid game.


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> It may be due to the recession though so you cannot really fault the cause but I think they should put more effort in to building a good, solid game.


it's been way before the recssion the've been doing this sadly...

R.I.P 3DR.

Hopefully Bethesda can hold it's ground and not be sucked into money like all the others.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

3dr??


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> 3dr??


3DRealms www.3drealms.com


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Guys try to keep the conversation on the Xbox Slim. We don't need someone to lock the thread....


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Elven for putting this thread back on track 

Who hear would actually buy a 360 slim? (I know I wouldn't...)


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

Considering the PS3 Slim has sold considerably well, this may as well be no different. However, many people own 360s, I am wary of that.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I suppose, we will wait and see the figures, you may be right...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Redeye3323 said:


> It may be due to the recession though so you cannot really fault the cause but I think they should put more effort in to building a good, solid game.


Recession ,Shmession you hit the nail on the coffin the Redeye.

You put the same hardware in a shiny new box and people will gobble that up. Just look at the DSi.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't know if I would. If it has the HDMI port I likely will as that something I'd like to have. I just wonder how the HDD would work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

My Xbox has a HDMI connection, what do you mean?

The DSi was change so that now it won't play GBA games, if I have to put hinges on my sons DS again I'll put them both up for sale on E-Bay..........................


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a launch model so no HDMI. I'm trying to consolidate cables so that's why I want that connector.

I also have a working (somewhat) 1st generation DS but the touch screen has about 25 dead pixels.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've already changed that too, I have more in repairs I think then I paid for it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea I think I remember when my friend's 360 broke and we found out it was a faulty DVD drive. I think it was some ridiculous price around $100 to fix and replace it.


----------



## PyroZero (Feb 19, 2010)

considering my xbox just exploded...I might be buying one.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Exploded? What happened mate =S

My Elite has HDMI ports, don't have a 1080p telly though :/


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

HDMI is awesome. I use my 720p TV. Hopefully the Xbox Slim is capable. I can't see myself buying it unless my Xbox 360 and my Elite breaks. I don't need a third one.....


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope your not one of those who is under the false pretense that 720p is better then 1080i.

If you can, use 1080p or 1080i. 720p is worse then 1080i and 1080p is only a bit better then 1080i


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My HDTV upconverts all signals to 1080p and it looks FANTASTIC. It even looks better than what a dedicated upconversion system can do which is very nice.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread is getting off-topic so unless anyone has anything else to comment about the Xbox 360 slim then we should let it die...


----------



## Darnel_380 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am just concerned that with a slim they will have even more cooling problems. I have fixed several RRODs and they are already packed tightly. They would definately need to arrange it so that air would flow better.

As for the hard drive I think that they could have it plug on top in a shaped groove so that it could stay slim profile wise.

Playstation did it so there is little doubt Microsoft will try it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Have a look at some *FAKE* mockups

PS2 look a like?









big laptop?









A quick write up on the matter.



> Now that we all know about the PlayStation 3 Slim, industry analysts are weighing in on the possibility of Microsoft coming out with an Xbox 360 Slim, or the 360 Half-Pint Or the Xbox 180 or some other catchy name. Industry Gamers spoke to a variety of different experts who all gave their opinions on the possibility of a aesthetic or hardware re-design of the Xbox 360.
> 
> Opinions are split, but most analysts think some kind of re-design could come with the introduction of the 360's motion sensing Project Natal in 2010. Ben Schachter from Broadpoint AmTech put it succinctly:
> 
> ...


http://g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/6...in-on-the-possibility-of-a-360-re-design.html


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice, I think they could make a killing if they do somehow combine this with Natal and get it working great...


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't see why Microsoft needs to make a slimmer version. It isn't as fat as the original PS3 was.


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the post . Microsoft is thinking on it's feet, it looks like. If the problems that the xbox360 has can be fixed or at the least dumbed-down a bit, it would be a huge success (and for a fraction of the price?).


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

My opinion is that is that they would sell it for more considering it would take time to make a smaller version. Smaller could be more expensive.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

If they make a new xbox 360 slim, put wireless adpater in it. 100 buck is not worth it, maybe 50, not 100.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe but they give you that 8ft wire. Who could use that I mean really?


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

elvenleader3 said:


> Maybe but they give you that 8ft wire. Who could use that I mean really?


I do, I have my computer far from the 360. Well, 8 feet doesn't cut it, more like 50 feet.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Exactly most people don't have an 8 ft distance from their router to their Xbox 360. 

Well hopefully Microsoft reads this thread for ideas!


----------



## wizard. (Jan 23, 2010)

elvenleader3 said:


> Maybe but they give you that 8ft wire. Who could use that I mean really?


i could use that...on ebay...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I use it. My 360 is about 2ft away from my main router.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I use it also my sons is about 6' away from a switch(I have the Cat5 run throughout the house).


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I mean I use my computer to hook it up. But now since my new computer doesn't have a wireless card I need the ethernet cable for the computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's what a switch does add the $25 Cisco switch into the the Ethernet circuit and you can hook them both up.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. 

On topic, what do you guys think the approx. cost is?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

of the 360 slim?

I would say about $200/£130 when they first come out.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

The xbox 360 arcade is 200, but since the hardrive costs "so much" the slim would probably be close to 300 if you ask me.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I think one option would be to sell it says-HDD. Opt for the ability to install you OWN drive. Use the SATA connector style and let us throw in 2.5" drives!

Then sell the base unit for $150-200.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Look at how much a 320 gb drive costs me at my local shop.

Western Digital Scorpio Black (WD3200BEKT) 320GB SATA 7200 RPM 16MB Cache 2.5" Laptop Hard Disk (OEM)
$75

Why should I have to pay for the overpriced drives microsoft wants to use?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

That is my question as well, why must I use an overpriced hard-drive? Same with the wireless adapter, there are N+ wireless adapters that are around 20 bucks cheaper.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Zealex said:


> That is my question as well, why must I use an overpriced hard-drive? Same with the wireless adapter, there are N+ wireless adapters that are around 20 bucks cheaper.


One word answers that.
*Proprietary *


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I will use an Abba lyric to tell you the answer Zealex lol

Money, money, money,


----------

